# Picking 26rs Up On Saturday



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

Back from vacation and the kids are ecstatic because we're picking up the new trailer this Saturday. "Dad, can we go" - is all I hear on Monday. I thought maybe they had forgotten about it - but, nooooo!

We'll get the break in trip next weekend when we head to my parents for a family get together. Gotta admit I'm a little excited too.


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. Hope the pdi goes well, leave the kids home if you can.

Will


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

congrats and enjoy, great choice!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Woohoo! Sounds like it still might be a tight squeeze, with that crowed


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Your family is going to love the 26RS.







Even with 5 Kids. When we had our 26RS we slept 9 on a couple of trips and still had room to walk to the bathroom.







Make sure to put a bed rail on the upper bunks or you may hear a crashing sound in the middle of the night.







That was one of the nights we had 7 in the 26RS. Very scary so protect those kids.

Have a great shakedown trip.









KB


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

That is great. Now you can go and have fun!!!

Have a safe trip!

Gary


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Scott Z.

Congratulations








Hope you have a safe and great trip

willie


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Scott Z









What fun times you and your family have ahead!
Have a great pdi and a safe trip









Dawn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations Scott!
You are gonna' have a blast!

And I agree with Will. As much as they want to go, you would be much better off doing the PDI without the distraction of having the kids around. There is a lot to check and learn, and you will do yourself a disservice if you devote less than your full attention to this important task.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Scoot Z. on the 26RS
Hope everything goes smoothly for you
Great model you'll love it

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ditto! And congrats.

Mark


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Congratulations Scott!
> You are gonna' have a blast!
> 
> And I agree with Will. As much as they want to go, you would be much better off doing the PDI without the distraction of having the kids around. There is a lot to check and learn, and you will do yourself a disservice if you devote less than your full attention to this important task.
> ...


The kids did great with an all day trip. The dealership had a tv in the waiting room which was perfect because they "zombied" out and I was able to focus on the trailer.

Only have two items to deal with on the warranty right now - the rear slide screen is banged up (dented) and the bathroom door appears warped and won't shut quite right. It's not going far enough into the striker and so it swung open on the way home. Other than that, the trailer is great!!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Glad your PDI went well!! and the kids were good for you.
How old are they?

Enjoy your first outing and make sure to take notes...
Any questions/concerns you may have.

Gaet-out... Get-CAMPIN' !
MaeJae


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats, I'm sure you and your family will have years of fun with you new trailer.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> It's not going far enough into the striker and so it swung open on the way home.


Scott Z,

First of all, let me add my welcome to the forum and congrats on your new Outback!

Second, you might try just bending the striker plate out just a little to catch the striker better.

Enjoy your new TT!

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations Scott!

Glad to hear the PDI went well. Sorry about the bump on the slide though. Ouch! How big a dent are we talking about here?

In any case, it's home now, and you guys have a lot of great times ahead of you. Enjoy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats on your new TT and welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome. Hope your first trip went well!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Scott Z. glad to hear everything went well for you and the family

Don


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats Scott + welcome to the Outbackers. Not only do you have a great camper, but you have an even better Outbackers website







. There is so much awesome info on this site, I am on it at least once a day-even though I don't post that often, I really enjoy learning new modifications (mods) that others have done with their outback. Some of the mods I've even done myself







Happy outbacking, read + post often...


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Good going Scott Z and family,
I hope you have a great time and many good memories in your new Outback. Look forward to your posts.


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Sorry about the bump on the slide though. Ouch! How big a dent are we talking about here?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Actually not a bump in the slide itself, just the interior screen on the window. It looks like someone creased/bent it when installing it and didn't do anything about it.

I emailed the dealership photos of the entire edge of the door (it's actually flush at the top and sticks out 1/2" from midway and all the way to the bottom). Almost looks like the framing may not be completely square. I also emailed a photo of the screen. They already replied and said they're working on it for us.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Scott Z. said:


> Sorry about the bump on the slide though. Ouch! How big a dent are we talking about here?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Actually not a bump in the slide itself, just the interior screen on the window. It looks like someone creased/bent it when installing it and didn't do anything about it.

I emailed the dealership photos of the entire edge of the door (it's actually flush at the top and sticks out 1/2" from midway and all the way to the bottom). Almost looks like the framing may not be completely square. I also emailed a photo of the screen. They already replied and said they're working on it for us.
[/quote]

Great news & they should it is brand new









Congratulations & Welcome to our Outbacker Family 

Tami


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sooooo, where are the pictures of your new Outback?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

YEs we need pictures









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Pics please









Thor


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

Ok - there's two pics in the Gallery under travel trailer of the 26RS and it's maiden voyage at Grandpa's house this past weekend. Also a pic in the Misc. photos of our family.

Scott


----------

